# Rat II Hawthorne Zep



## rustyspoke66

Thought I would try throwing a modern fork on a Zep frame and see what it looked like. Well this is it, just a start and not sure were I'm going as far as handlebars, wheels and so on. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## sam

zep style frames seem "long" ---that is to say they look cool like an antique motorcycle---I'd like to see this set up with wheels.Just to see how the frame and fork set.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Ok Sam, I threw some tires on some wheels for the mock up and I think it looks kinda sweet.


----------



## Springer Tom

Could you tell me exactly what year and model that frame is? Thanks Tom


----------



## sam

Now that looks great!
Kunker/down hill re-pack/ or a M/C chopper? would be a great lookin kustom in any of those directions.That fork and the tires seem to work well with the long zep frame.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I believe the frame is 36 to 38ish. I dont remember wich years had the built in drop stand ears but I do believe that will help narrow down the year. The model could be Zeplin or many others because Wards Hawthorne was not the only company useing this frame. It was also used by Rollfast, Zenith, American Flyer and others.


----------



## SubaDrew

I'm planning to do the same setup on one of my frames. How'd you get the headset to work (or is yours a 1" steerer)?


----------



## rustyspoke66

It is a 1" steerer.


----------



## Classicriders

The frame is a 37 or 38.  The 36 frame did not have the pinch bolt seat clamp.  It's not that the frame is long but that the seat tube is short, which gives the bike a longer look.  Not a frame recommended for taller people.


----------



## Springer Tom

Thanks for the info, CR...I was the one who got the Zep tank off of you recently....I have that frame and I would like to build something out of it but I can't find any models of which to duplicate it...I also have the "H" sprocket and would like to use that also...I just received your Rollfast catalog and the Sport Motobike Deluxe is an exact match of all the parts I have-except the frame...any ideas what model I could build this bike into? Thanks Tom


----------



## JOEL

Cool setup! FYI: I rebuilt one of those Girvins recently, and there's a crazy group of Proflex MTB collectors in Scotland who are making new/improved elastomers for that fork. 

Google: Rapid Decent Scotland


----------



## rustyspoke66

Thanks for the tip. Looks like the site is shutting down but I do have some spare parts I picked up so I can mess around with it a bit. The newer fork has a new bracket on top that allows you to use a standard 1" aheadset stem so I think I will try that next.


----------



## 46powerwagon

Have you done anything with this Hawthorne? Would like to see what you have done. It looks like it could be a wild rat!!!Thanks


----------



## ozzmonaut

I don't kbow a lot about those forks, but it would be nice if you could switch the fork tubes so that the dropouts are in the front. The front wheel looks a bit close to the frame.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I haven't done anything with the Hawthorne yet, but even though the wheel base looks short it's 1/2 inch longer than stock.


----------



## Beaverdam

The amount of wheel behind the fork might make it look closer. Holding the edge of a piece of paper at the CL of the head tube shows just a little trail, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## hotrodbob

looks like a mean bike


----------

